# Motobecane Fantom Cross PRO Titanium Cyclocross Bikes



## Will Be Was (Jun 10, 2010)

Motobecane Fantom Cross PRO
Titanium Cyclocross Bikes

Should be here in few days. Couldn't find anything close to it, we have about 7 LBS where I live, either too tall or not available in my size, not to mention the parts and frame quality.


----------



## votoms888 (Sep 14, 2011)

Looking forward to a review. Also post pics and weight. =D


----------



## Will Be Was (Jun 10, 2010)

Well, read this.
After I got my confirmation that payment received, and shipping information on September/22/2011 that it will be delivered by UPS on 09/27/2011 Tuesday.
Instead of receiving the bike from UPS, at night I receive a email from pay pal that I have been refunded, and another email from bikes direct (Lady name Karla) that this particular bike is sold out. And they would give a discount if I buy another bike,and on September/30/2011 Friday, I decided to buy the TEAM, it is $1999.95 cross titanium bike (49cm), until today she is thinks she does not have it or she has it that she has to find out from the warehouse. meanwhile you can see it in their website it is available.
Only reason I'm dealing with her is that she is the only one that can apply the discount, today it is October 3rd. and that's where we are.


----------



## Will Be Was (Jun 10, 2010)

I meant, October the 4th.


----------



## Will Be Was (Jun 10, 2010)

It just arrived, it is too late. I just put together too see if everything is in place, so far not a scratch. They also throw in Shimano 105 pedals


----------



## veloracer01 (Oct 11, 2011)

Looks nice, I was going to order one as well but they were sold out in my size so I settled for the alloy version, which is nice but it would have been better to have Ti for cross racing. Lets hear how it rides I'm curious the alloy one rides like alloy harsh but not the worst I've ridden.


----------



## krott5333 (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm sorry, I don't know alot about CX, but it wouldn't it be preferable to have MTB pedals where the orientation of the pedal didn't matter, so getting into the pedal was faster?


----------



## Trevor Ash (May 19, 2005)

Thanks for following up on the purchase.

Q: What does the bike weigh now that it's not in the box?
Q: What size frame did you buy and what width bars came with it?


----------



## Will Be Was (Jun 10, 2010)

Bike is 18lbs and it is 49cm. I was first going for "Pro" but as you see my previous posts, BD run out of it, and I decided to go with the "Team". It came with Shimano 105 pedals, but I'll instal MTB pedals. Needs some adjustments, I did not measure the handlebars they look same size as my other bikes


----------



## Aussie LuvR (Jun 29, 2010)

*Wheel base lenght*

Anyone know if the wheel base lengths on the website are accurate for the Ti Cross bikes? They seem short given that the Ti Cx bikes have a 43 cm CS.


----------



## Will Be Was (Jun 10, 2010)

*size is true*

Wheelbase size is true as stated 96cm


----------



## paule11 (Jun 11, 2011)

Looks very nice


----------



## Will Be Was (Jun 10, 2010)

*96cm wheelbase is for 49cm frame*

96cm wheelbase is for 49cm frame


----------



## lardo (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks really good. I need to add a cyclocross bike to my stable too.


----------



## century (Nov 30, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## century (Nov 30, 2011)

*Order Fantom Cross Team - but delivered wrong bike*

I have ordered the bike at BD last Feb 16, the bike is Fantom Cross Team Alum. worth $1495.00.

UPS delivered this Feb 22, and I was so excited but when I open the box its Fantom Cross Sram, worth $799.00 a wrong bike.

I have emailed right away on Feb 22 about the wrong bike and Karla respond on Feb 23
and she said she will email me the return shipping label.

Until now Feb 27 I still got no email of the return shipping label.

LUDES UPS GROUND TO 48 STATES

Main Frame Vari-Butted Aluminum Geometrically Enhanced tubing, Integrated HeadTube, 2xH2O bottle mounts (brazeons)
Rear Triangle Vari-Butted Aluminum Geometrically Enhanced tubing with S-bend seatstays, replaceable derailleur hanger, Fender mounts, REAR RACK BRAZE-ONS (Cantilever brake tabs, 130mm rear spacing)
Fork Motobecane 3K Weave CARBON FIBER Cross fork (AL Crown/Steerer 1.125 inch)
(100mm spacing, 45mm)
Crankset FSA Gossamer Cross, 36T(AL black)*46T(AL black)*black AL
(49/52=170mm, 54/56=172.5, 58/61/64=175mm)
Bottom Bracket FSA MegaEXO External Outboard 68mm Sealed Bearing cartridge
Pedals NONE
Front Derailleur Shimano Ultegra 6700
Rear Derailleur Shimano Ultegra 6700
Shifters Shimano Ultegra 6700, 10-speed (20 gears total)
Cassette/Freewheel Shimano Ultegra 6700, 10-speed, 11-28T
Chain Shimano Ultegra 6700 10 Speed
Front Hub Mavic Ksyrium, Black, 18H sealed precision bearing, with Mavic QR
Rear Hub Mavic Ksyrium, Black, 20H sealed precision bearing, with Mavic QR
Spokes Black Stainless, Bladed
Rims Mavic Ksyrium Elite w/CNC UBControl Sidewalls 6061 T6 Aluminum
Tires CONTINENTAL SPEED KING, 700X 35C*3/84TPI, Kevlar bead + SL presta tubes
Brake Set TRP Euro X Cantilever, Aluminum, Black finish
Brake Levers Shimano ULTEGRA 6700 Brake/Shift STI 10 speed (20 gears total)
AND Aluminum or Carbon (no choice) Cross Top Levers (brake from the tops of the bars)
Headset Cane Creek IS2 Integrated, 1.125" Threadless w/ Sealed Cartridge Bearing
Handlebar FSA SLK Carbon, 31.8mm, Monocoque Carbon Road
(400mm width for 49 to 54cm, 420mm for 56 to 61cm)
Stem FSA SLK Threadless - 6 degree Aluminum 31.8mm
EXT: 49/52=90mm, 54/56=100mm, 58/61=110mm
Tape/Grip Custom cork wrap
Saddle Velo UltraLite Racing with CrMo rails
Seat Post FSA SLK Carbon Fiber, 27.2mm x 350mm
Seat Clamp Ultralite alloy, 31.8mm, Lazer etched


----------

